# drivers nvidia

## DuF

Voilà je mets ce message car j'ai été étonné par une chose avec les drivers nvidia, j'avais bien suivi la procédure et tout et tout, j'avais même rebooter pour que le module se charge au démarrage, mais ça ne marchait pas.

En allant sur l'irc de gentoofr on m'a indiqué que le depmot -a ne se faisait pas, donc fallait peut être le faire, ce que j'aurai bien compris si je n'avais pas redémarré, en redémarrant normalement le chargement des modules auraient du être bon.

Enfin bon juste pour dire pour ceux qui suivent la procédure de la documentation nvidia, si jamais vous n'arrivez pas à charger le module NVdriver, pensez à faire un depmod -a.

Maintenant j'ai le joli logo nvidia au démarrage, me reste plus qu'à tester un jeu utilisant OpenGL  :Smile: 

----------

## pounard

moi personnellement g jamais eu ce probleme avec mes drivers nvidia et pourtant il est vrai que bcp de gens s' en pleingent... étrange non ?

ni avec ma mdk7.2, mdk8.2 (g balancé les deux d' ailleurs, mandrake c bien mais en fait non c mal) et sur la debian a mon frere, et maintenant sur ma gentoo ! aucun pbm jamais ... :=)

----------

## DuF

perso je n'avais pas trop de souci non plus sous mdk8.2 hormis le fait qu'une fois sur 2 lorsque je basculais sur une console (CTRL+ALT+Fx)  et bien mon écran freezait... pas cool  :Sad: 

Maintenant sous gentoo, le pb c'est que je peux pas jouer à wolf, je peux le lancer mais après problèmes dans les menus, vais essayer de trouver une solution car ça m'embête beaucoup.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Maintenant sous gentoo, le pb c'est que je peux pas jouer à wolf(...)

 

On ne joue pas sous Linux, on travaille   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

J'avais des problèmes aussi sous la Mdk8.2, avec le freeze quand on passait à une console, mais pas seulement.

Un beau jour, j'ai changé de carte graphique ( pour une GF4 ). Alors j'ai voulu mettre les drivers NVidia à jour dans la foulée : j'ai planté ma mandrake. Je suis parti pour une réinstall, et là c'est carrément le démarrage de l'installeur graphique qui ne passait pas. Après avoir un peu cherché, j'ai changé de crèmerie -> Gentoo !

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

> On ne joue pas sous Linux, on travaille 

 

Ah bon ? Personnellement sous Linux, j'ai un jeu super qui s'appelle "bidouillage Gentoo". C'est assez prise de tête, mais je ne m'en suis toujours pas lassé.

----------

## DuF

héhé moi si j'ai la gentoo c avant tout pour apprendre plus de trucs qu'en restant que sous ma mdk, et là depuis le début j'en apprens pleins des choses, par contre impossible de lancer une partie à wolf, les menus sont complètement cassés, peut pas cliquer, vous vous rendez pas compte, c super important wolf  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> Ah bon ? Personnellement sous Linux, j'ai un jeu super qui s'appelle "bidouillage Gentoo". C'est assez prise de tête, mais je ne m'en suis toujours pas lassé.

 

Héhé, j'ai exactement le même, et il me prends quand même pas mal de temps. Mais me donne pas mal de satisfactions aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

Pour en revenir aux drivers nvidia, je n'ai jamais eu de problème pour les emerge sous gentoo, ça a toujours été un vrai bonheur.

Par contre, je viens de tester les derniers, tous nouveaux, tous chauds. Et c'est une catastrophe. je passe de 1900 à 1700 fps sous glxgears, et la 2D devient intolérablement lente.

Le tout sur un Dell i8200, P4 2.0G, Gf4 Go.

emerge 'ancienne version' directement dans la foulée pour réparer les dégâts.

----------

## DuF

moi je les ai pas installé les dernier car ils sont dans la partie instable, je crois que j'ai bien fait  :Smile: 

sinon moi à glxgears j'ai 1150 environ, avec mon duron 850, 512ram et une geforce2gts.

----------

